# [SOLVED] Monitor Goes into &quot;Analog Power Saving Mode&quot;



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm not too sure if this is a problem with the video card or not, but when I boot my computer; it goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode". This has happened before, but I have fixed it. Though I keep trying to fix it like the way I did last time, it won't work. I have no idea what to do. Here is my system specs if needed:

OS: Windows 7
Video Card: nVidia 280
Ram: DDR2 6GB
Processor: Quad Core
Motherboard: PSQ Pro

Please help.

Extra:
Goes into power saving mode on boot, no time to go into bios or safe mode.
Monitor does work, tried it on different computers and even a laptop
Cable from the monitor works, used it on different monitors and computers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

power supply

brand
model
wattage


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi again. The reason I never responded is because I tried something that I saw on another forum. Though I can't remember what I did, and the problem has resurfaced again.


And the Power box is not the problem. This has happened multiple times.

Every time I open up my computer to fix something/remove something/ add something. I boot up my computer expecting it to work, to find that power saving mode has booted back up in my face.

Today I realized that out of my 8 GB of ram, only 4 were working. So I opened up my box to put them back in and see if that would work. After I closed up the box and made sure everything in the box was perfect and put the box back up into the correct position...I plugged everything in (keyboard, mouse, monitor, headphones, mic, and ethernet cable), the "Analog Power Saving Mode", hit me once again.

I cannot remember what I did last time to fix it since that was over 3 months ago. If anyone has any suggestions or fixes, please reply as soon as possible.

Thanks in advance.

Hi once again.

My monitor just started working out of nowhere. I then went on the web to browse for a bit then my screen suddenly froze. There was nothing I could do. I couldn't CTRL+ALT+DELETE, I couldn't move my mouse, type, nothing on the monitor was moving. It was a genuine frozen monitor.

I then rebooted my computer hoping to resolve the issue when Analog Power Saving Mode hit me again. I'm trying as much as I can to resolve it, but nothing works.

Taking out, then reinserting Video Card
Trying new cable
Trying new monitors
Taking out everything plugged in but the cable
Taking out my ram and trying
Blowing into both cables ends
Screwed them in, to make sure they were tightly connected
Powered on both the monitor and computer at the same time
and trying the other motherboard plug for Video Card.

Nothing works. AT ALL. The last time it worked, I made sure everything was tightly connected then it froze, I looked under to check and everything was still tightly connected.

Additional Info:

Nvidia 280 Video Card
P5U Motherboard
8GB of Ram
Core 2 Duo Processor
LG Monitor

I think I've determined that the problem is not my cable nor my card. But the adapter that connects it. I use a Analog cable with an adapter that transports it to a DVI Cable so that I can plug into my Grahpics card. I'm about to go out to my local computer retail center so that I can purchase an actual DVI cable. I'm not surprised that it would be the adapter since its gone through a lot of wear and tear from me being so rough with my computer in the way past. It also looks as if one of the prongs inside the DVI end of the adapter is pushed down a bit, this might be the problem. Though I've never actually used a DVI cable so I wouldn't know if thats usual for the Cables prongs to look like that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

what is the problem with posting the psu details


http://www.google.com/images?client...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CEwQsAQwAw


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

Its a 650w Power supply. But I know its the Video card. It just worked again, but on mid boot it froze again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

what is the brand and model

i would be running this with that card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Supplies-_-Corsair+Memory++Inc.-_-17139009

is there any problems running in safe mode


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

I can't run in safe mode. It won't even start up. The second I turn on the only thing that appears on the screen is: Analog Power Saving Mode. I can't even go to the bios or anything.

Also, my psu is the exact same brand and model as the one you posted. Just not 850w, its 650w.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

try a cmos reset and see if you can enter the bios


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats a cmos reset?

Oh my God. Thank you so much. It worked, the monitor turned on. But I won't get my hopes up just yet. It is very possible that it could, mid boot or a few minutes after - completely freeze like the other times. I will edit the post in a few minutes, to say what happened.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

good will wait on the later results


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, it works. Nothing is wrong with the monitor nor video. But now my sound does not work. I've restarted, and made sure the 'device' in device manager works. It says its properly working, but no sound is being receive.

Its not my headphones because I just tested them with my iPod. And its not the incorrect plug, because I made sure that it was correctly inserted into the Green plug. (which I have been using for as long as I can remember)

Eh?

Well, its still not working. I tried reinstalling my drivers, and installing Realtek drivers.

Great. It froze up again and went into power saving mode. I tried resetting the cmos like last time, but now it slaps me with power saving mode. I don't know what to do now. Ugh. I really, really, REALLY love computer, but right now. I really, really, really, REALLY REALLY REAAAAALLY hate them.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

see if you can borrow a higher wattage quality psu to try in it

any error message on the reboot


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

I will try. My brother might have a 850w PSU. I'm not too sure. Hes a computer specialist, so I'm giving it to him tomorrow to fix it / put in a new PSU. And there is no error on reboot, as there is no video being shown. The second its booted up it goes to power saving mode and I can't do anything about it.

Alright he doesn't have another PSU, but he said that thats not the problem. Its the bios resolution. Apparently the resolution isn't being accepted by my monitor. I need to find out on how to change the resolution, maybe using a different monitor. But I can't even use Auto-set when its in Power Saving Mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

lcd's run at 60mhz and the resolution is set in nvidia's nview which you can access through the control panel


----------



## Prof. Scientist (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Monitor Goes into "Analog Power Saving Mode"*

Alright. Everything is perfect, running great, and all that jazz. But now the sound really doesn't work.

Its been running for about 8 hours now, so I think it sopped the ****ty power saving mode thing. Now all I need to figure out is how to get my sound to work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

closed this one 

the sound can be dealt with in your sound thread


----------

